

Facebook Readies App Allowing Anonymity - minimaxir
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/10/07/facebook-readies-app-allowing-anonymity/

======
minimaxir
> _The point, according to these people, is to allow Facebook users to use
> multiple pseudonyms to openly discuss the different things they talk about
> on the Internet; topics of discussion which they may not be comfortable
> connecting to their real names._

My interpretation of this is that Facebook is trying to make a Reddit clone.
Which has an even _lower_ chance of success than making a Snapchat or
Flipboard clone.

